# How to change the fuel filter???



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

I have been doing some searches on the forums to find out how to change the fuel filter. Is it near the gas tank or up in the engine bay??? I have found some general webpages on the net for sport compact cars, but not specifically for the sentra. I'm above 70K miles now and it's never been changed. Some brief steps in how to change it, nothing really fancy and detailed. Thanks


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

Bach42T said:


> I have been doing some searches on the forums to find out how to change the fuel filter. Is it near the gas tank or up in the engine bay??? I have found some general webpages on the net for sport compact cars, but not specifically for the sentra. I'm above 70K miles now and it's never been changed. Some brief steps in how to change it, nothing really fancy and detailed. Thanks


Fuel filter is by the firewall on the drivers side. You need to relieve the fuel pressure first by pulling the fuel pump fuse in the kicker panel. Start the car, let it stall out, and crank it over a few times to make sure all the pressure is out. Disconnect the battery, undo the clamps that hold the filter in place, and twist it off the hoses. You will spill some gas doing this, so be careful. Also, the hoses are on really tight, so be ready to use some elbow grease. I would recommend downloading the FSM for the B14 at the head of this forum.
It's what the Nissan techs (should) use when working on our cars.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Kindfiend said:


> Fuel filter is by the firewall on the drivers side. You need to relieve the fuel pressure first by pulling the fuel pump fuse in the kicker panel. Start the car, let it stall out, and crank it over a few times to make sure all the pressure is out. Disconnect the battery, undo the clamps that hold the filter in place, and twist it off the hoses. You will spill some gas doing this, so be careful. Also, the hoses are on really tight, so be ready to use some elbow grease. I would recommend downloading the FSM for the B14 at the head of this forum.
> It's what the Nissan techs (should) use when working on our cars.


Remove the gas cap too, otherwise these instructions are perfect. !


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks guys!! I can get on it this weekend. I totally forgot about that thing....


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Have a big screwdriver ready to pry those lines off. They are a real biatch to get off. Its one of the hardest hoses so get off that ive experienced so far.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I would suggest some channel locks. Using a screwdriver is ok, but dont slip and stab your self in the arm.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

You can skip relieving the pressure and just let it squirt out as long as the engine is cold. That's how I plan to do it on my Sentra and it is how I do it on my Frontier. But, the other method is a little safer... As far as getting the lines off goes, on mine it is the factory filter and has hose clamps holding the lines on. I'd just loosen the clamp and then twist the line. It should break it free and let it come off easily.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Have a big screwdriver ready to pry those lines off. They are a real biatch to get off. Its one of the hardest hoses so get off that ive experienced so far.


i agree took me 10 mins to change the filter.... an hour to pry the damn hoses off


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

i replaced the fuel filter on my 98 GXE recently. It took about 5 minutes and it was simple. I clamped the hoses, unscrewed the 2 screws that hold the hoses to the filter, Pulled the filter out putting my fingers over the ends so i only spilled a few drops in the engine bay. (not like you wont wash your hands afterwards) and just putting the new one in. Afterwards i ran the car for a few minutes to get it circulating again. Everything worked out without a hitch. 

Anyone think i'm retarded? If do pleas elaborate. I'm not a mechanic so i could benefit from the info.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

thecolonelcm said:


> i replaced the fuel filter on my 98 GXE recently. It took about 5 minutes and it was simple. I clamped the hoses, unscrewed the 2 screws that hold the hoses to the filter, Pulled the filter out putting my fingers over the ends so i only spilled a few drops in the engine bay. (not like you wont wash your hands afterwards) and just putting the new one in. Afterwards i ran the car for a few minutes to get it circulating again. Everything worked out without a hitch.
> 
> Anyone think i'm retarded? If do pleas elaborate. I'm not a mechanic so i could benefit from the info.


Ps: dont let jiffylube do it cuz they quoted me 70 dollars. HAH!


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

The change out was easy it was the Fuel lines that were stuck on the filter part that war hard. As soon as I got them off putting them back on was easy. The job is easy... removing fuel lines isnt always.


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

so what if you didnt relieve the pressure?? I changed mine recently and just pulled it off and popped the new one in. Motor was cold though.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

200sx98fl said:


> so what if you didnt relieve the pressure?? I changed mine recently and just pulled it off and popped the new one in. Motor was cold though.


as long as it works....

so i take it that releiving the pressure is an uneccesary task. Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Only if the motor is cold, it seems.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

This was an easier job than I thought. I unfortunately let a repair shop change my tranny fluid and replace my terpentine belt and alternator belt. All this cost me around 250 which blows. I won't get taken anymore. I thought I was getting a "tune up." When I got the bill this was all I saw. I think they changed what I told them to change and didn't look at anything else.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> I would suggest some channel locks. Using a screwdriver is ok, but dont slip and stab your self in the arm.



^--- not cool.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

i did this saturday and was late to work due to the fact that the hoses are stuck on the filter. what looked like a quick 10 min job turned into a 1hr job. I would DEFINATELY agree with the channel lock idea they helped alot. i ended up breaking the top off of the old filter but i managed to get it out with som CL's and some needle nose plyers


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They do make hose pliers that pop those fuel lines right off.


----------

